# تفضلوااا هنا @ يمكنكم تحويل اي رابط الى ميديا فاير - رجاء كتابة عنوان المحتوى مع الرابط المطلوب



## خلوف العراقي (29 مارس 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم تثبيت الموضوع حرصا على استفادة جميع الاعضاء
> 
> ...






mohy_y2003 قال:


> شكرا للاخوة الافاضل م خلوف وم سعد
> ونرجو التنويه عن محتوي الموضوع المطلوب تعديل روابطه من الزميل العضو صاحب الروابط - الذي يريد تحويلها -لكي تعم الفائده للجميع بعد رفع الملفات علي الميديافير
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا​



 
السلام عليكم .......

*رجاء كتابة عنوان المحتوى مع الرابط المطلوب تحويله حتى يتيسر وضع الروابط فى مواضيع منفصلة يتمكن جميع الاعضاء من الاستفادة منها*


نعم انها حقيقه وليست خيال ..... ضع اي رابط وبأي حجم وسيتم تحويله الى 
ميديا فاير
خلال يوم واحد ........ سوف استجيب لطلبات خمس اشخاص يوميا كمعدل عام ..... 

تحياتي لكم جميعا ......


----------



## حيدر سعد (29 مارس 2011)

عاشت الايادي موضوع رائع


----------



## هانى عصمت (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 مارس 2011)

الاخ الفقير لله طارق
تفضل :

.......................................
1-Autodesk AutoCAD 2011
Autodesk AutoCAD 2011 X86


http://www.mediafire.com/?dgztttmgmzn
http://www.mediafire.com/?mzkj5b2yyqn
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmze1ftjizn
http://www.mediafire.com/?gdktjfy2jvo
http://www.mediafire.com/?tymnymt0jzz
http://www.mediafire.com/?mugj0grmkyy
http://www.mediafire.com/?ntijmwzenmi
http://www.mediafire.com/?zywtmyzyfdm
http://www.mediafire.com/?yfmtwyoyydq
http://www.mediafire.com/?x52nmnyjm4t
http://www.mediafire.com/?jjnhq2xfmmn
http://www.mediafire.com/?zvt4t4wmhmz
http://www.mediafire.com/?nmmeoywmmnz
http://www.mediafire.com/?2vdmm1nvgmt
http://www.mediafire.com/?bwynzlgnnyn
http://www.mediafire.com/?x5hj0z3y1f4
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ym2zjmygyj
http://www.mediafire.com/?yi4tmmj2exa
http://www.mediafire.com/?mzz1mdqtdnm
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmtzmezmnnz
http://www.mediafire.com/?0moyzezmzom
http://www.mediafire.com/?fytlzyhwoky
http://www.mediafire.com/?x2jyyxryqzm
http://www.mediafire.com/?mzw2yfmwzqg
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyd2yl4z2vz
http://www.mediafire.com/?2yakjcn1mzl
http://www.mediafire.com/?2xmzjjetyz2
http://www.mediafire.com/?miyilm0awnd
http://www.mediafire.com/?yeztzwcmtum
http://www.mediafire.com/?2gtge0lw52t
http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2i0tnxmbg
http://www.mediafire.com/?1kdnoibumqz


..................................................................................................



2.Autodesk AutoCAD 2011 X64




http://www.mediafire.com/?tzw4z2jdmoq
http://www.mediafire.com/?zxxqyyymzxq
http://www.mediafire.com/?t42cd4dyduo
http://www.mediafire.com/?jv3tqg5mymb
http://www.mediafire.com/?htzimdxmwod
http://www.mediafire.com/?kldg4hm1ymm
http://www.mediafire.com/?ly1n1t3myjm
http://www.mediafire.com/?tzynejzjyjz
http://www.mediafire.com/?n1nfddugizz
http://www.mediafire.com/?h0ydzmygg34
http://www.mediafire.com/?zqnk24cymyd
http://www.mediafire.com/?medjjymnztn
http://www.mediafire.com/?kyhmyjdenmn
http://www.mediafire.com/?tm0nhtduo2g
http://www.mediafire.com/?waytjoamwig
http://www.mediafire.com/?yotwjmyxjtu
http://www.mediafire.com/?jlrwjgnzwz1
http://www.mediafire.com/?ycydeguzhmx
http://www.mediafire.com/?hgygjxtmdyr
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ozyzzdm2ml
http://www.mediafire.com/?4niy0y21h3o
http://www.mediafire.com/?av4exmgfrzg
http://www.mediafire.com/?yw5yjddkz0j
http://www.mediafire.com/?ngzmlzmwwem
http://www.mediafire.com/?zntmkzmz1zm
http://www.mediafire.com/?1wzym2mmbwz
http://www.mediafire.com/?3twmm0nz30y
http://www.mediafire.com/?iizgn5tuiyz
http://www.mediafire.com/?njrhjndmwjj
http://www.mediafire.com/?2myfdznj4ma
http://www.mediafire.com/?rdmnytqyubn
http://www.mediafire.com/?wg2imztjwen
http://www.mediafire.com/?5n0enzyknmo

....................................................................................................


2-Autodesk AutoCAD Architecture 2011
Autodesk AutoCAD Architecture 2011 X86


 
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yfj2u3u2nzb
http://www.mediafire.com/?3jzmwzkhmuh
http://www.mediafire.com/?jioymyuojoi
http://www.mediafire.com/?z2jnmizdo3u
http://www.mediafire.com/?jm2mjqi0jh2
http://www.mediafire.com/?tly2dnwngym
http://www.mediafire.com/?wbdznnethuj
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymzy2zok2am
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ndolm0wjnm
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmwnidgmtmm
http://www.mediafire.com/?ddtzkmjzzmq
http://www.mediafire.com/?yzimcvjizw4
http://www.mediafire.com/?wottthywemc
http://www.mediafire.com/?lmzzrmjzgzw
http://www.mediafire.com/?md4umzjx3mc
http://www.mediafire.com/?zkdwotyimij
http://www.mediafire.com/?zumymizvozw
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyzdnxm4wty
http://www.mediafire.com/?jd3nrjjnj20
http://www.mediafire.com/?v0gv2jozyyu
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmwehznia5h
http://www.mediafire.com/?znln2mmmylj
http://www.mediafire.com/?4zmzzmtn0te
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmzmb52zwtz
http://www.mediafire.com/?ytgnmwlzcmy
http://www.mediafire.com/?jvzy2txnyyn
http://www.mediafire.com/?dmglzelntjz
http://www.mediafire.com/?5jn4jebgyjn
http://www.mediafire.com/?iywq2dzwwzm

..............................................................................................

Autodesk AutoCAD Architecture 2011 X64



http://www.mediafire.com/?jjnjm3z5m1n
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmdmm5zifyy
http://www.mediafire.com/?mfgo2wmmkyw
http://www.mediafire.com/?jdbxtmmmdvd
http://www.mediafire.com/?fcnwznzdwzm
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzjxmwvzk5o
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmwzeyqinvw
http://www.mediafire.com/?gbdl2jnyy4m
http://www.mediafire.com/?kyaj00niljb
http://www.mediafire.com/?v52tqndmfi1
http://www.mediafire.com/?jiw0jnm022z
http://www.mediafire.com/?wcm0j0yy2oh
http://www.mediafire.com/?towgzwd1zzy
http://www.mediafire.com/?iu1ombytimi
http://www.mediafire.com/?4zmemzmn42d
http://www.mediafire.com/?trtyjgkmnez
http://www.mediafire.com/?yutmdndgo2j
http://www.mediafire.com/?rzjxyeedyzn
http://www.mediafire.com/?5yjmj5ddaly
http://www.mediafire.com/?gg2z5ouuykl
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnhyoolji15
http://www.mediafire.com/?kigwyyhy4dj
http://www.mediafire.com/?mymzgw2y04d
http://www.mediafire.com/?djnaubwm4ww
http://www.mediafire.com/?azudbjzcnbd
http://www.mediafire.com/?jyyyngjoltd
http://www.mediafire.com/?w2lmno3oatt
http://www.mediafire.com/?hwmwwqqjrra
http://www.mediafire.com/?fwmdnnwjq0j
http://www.mediafire.com/?22u2tnownzf

....................................................................................................

3-Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2011
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2011 X86



http://www.mediafire.com/?hw0rj2myzom
http://www.mediafire.com/?g4zmmm1gygq
http://www.mediafire.com/?jndma0eiomk
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmdk2h14m5z
http://www.mediafire.com/?ywljwidy2eg
http://www.mediafire.com/?kzydw2z3ktj
http://www.mediafire.com/?ej2mjdegzmm
http://www.mediafire.com/?m0nqhygbtvy
http://www.mediafire.com/?zhzjdjwuznz
http://www.mediafire.com/?bztolmx3ijm
http://www.mediafire.com/?jmm1vmwizwe
http://www.mediafire.com/?thytonzmzn2
http://www.mediafire.com/?qjlnjyyjiwm
http://www.mediafire.com/?thctyttq2yw
http://www.mediafire.com/?h3yikmdymgm
http://www.mediafire.com/?mtmmw0ymytn
http://www.mediafire.com/?mktqmwiwxyz
http://www.mediafire.com/?qzyymz2zmg2
http://www.mediafire.com/?jlnyidmnujn
http://www.mediafire.com/?nk0dfliyyzz
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymu2wu15ytz
http://www.mediafire.com/?le4zl2m0jnz
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmcoydzytjh
http://www.mediafire.com/?5ylyntzudox
http://www.mediafire.com/?wjtt0yjzxzf
http://www.mediafire.com/?zz3mmzyyjko
http://www.mediafire.com/?q2mwdmmzy1m
http://www.mediafire.com/?mz1iztjmjmg
http://www.mediafire.com/?0otumduzme2
http://www.mediafire.com/?dumwhdn1mij
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmzwn5ixzao
http://www.mediafire.com/?nzw2zyk3mzm
http://www.mediafire.com/?yimqjnnuymt

...........................................................................................................................
Autodesk AutoCAD Electrical 2011 X64


http://www.mediafire.com/?zxycgwwnmey
http://www.mediafire.com/?z3yqcdy2zom
http://www.mediafire.com/?ewtznhjmdje
http://www.mediafire.com/?lolmm1myyom
http://www.mediafire.com/?ltxyojvxzya
http://www.mediafire.com/?dxwnznvnnjy
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmkdndazcjt
http://www.mediafire.com/?lz2j0yylnnn
http://www.mediafire.com/?zenmgmjie5n
http://www.mediafire.com/?5nmzjmimznm
http://www.mediafire.com/?ztn2wgnckmm
http://www.mediafire.com/?j1ktzyikyyw
http://www.mediafire.com/?ienlmygjohy
http://www.mediafire.com/?wqqi4n2y2xm
http://www.mediafire.com/?omj2o4mijtm
http://www.mediafire.com/?hmlnul12ojm
http://www.mediafire.com/?jfj2yjjmdzj
http://www.mediafire.com/?z5kt2nnjzuw
http://www.mediafire.com/?djyyydo2z2o
http://www.mediafire.com/?yn3tdonngwi
http://www.mediafire.com/?ftmytnydjzy
http://www.mediafire.com/?zetwdjnjgzn
http://www.mediafire.com/?rkcw0jyormt
http://www.mediafire.com/?nmmjrojzjw5
http://www.mediafire.com/?uyemmyjwmhx
http://www.mediafire.com/?u5gj0ztqzkt
http://www.mediafire.com/?4z2wn2mg21d
http://www.mediafire.com/?1oyy2hh2j2m
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmctzmjnmye
http://www.mediafire.com/?dmo4y2mjg5y
http://www.mediafire.com/?mntynzoyn0z
http://www.mediafire.com/?mggyzmlnhhk
http://www.mediafire.com/?wonr2mjznao
http://www.mediafire.com/?w4iwow5m2zy
http://www.mediafire.com/?oyaeey2mxio
http://www.mediafire.com/?m2wxhnqmmtr
http://www.mediafire.com/?zwjmjunymji


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> اتفضل يا هندسة http://www.4shared.com/dir/iVD8axbV/___online.html
> شكرا جدا
> جزاك الله خير


 

الاخ haytham baraka الملف الذي وضعته لي هو عباره عن مجموعة كامله من محاضرات جامعة الزقازيق وحجمه بحدود 700 ميكابايت .... 

وجاري الرفع على الميديا فاير .............


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

المهندس/محمود قال:


> http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً لك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


 

الاخ المهندس/محمود بما ان حجم الملف الذي وضعته صغير جدا جدا جدا فقد تم رفعه لك فوراااااااا

تفضل رابط المديا فاير للملف الذي رغبت برفعه على المحبوب ميديا فاير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ga4cxd5omx0qz


----------



## حيدر سعد (30 مارس 2011)

موضوع يستحق التثبيت
:28:​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

اتقدم بشكري وامتناني للاخ المهندس 
حيدر سعد العضاض
لرغبته بالمشاركة معي برفع الملفات على الميديا فاير..
وارجوا من الجميع الدعاء له بمزيد من التفوق والنجاح خصوصا وانه طالب ماجستير حاليا فهو يحتاج دعائكم .... 
وياربي اشوفك دكتور في يوم من الايام استاذ حيدر ...

تحياتي ....


----------



## حيدر سعد (30 مارس 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> اتفضل يا هندسة http://www.4shared.com/dir/iVD8axbV/___online.html
> شكرا جدا
> جزاك الله خير


 

اخي العزيز تفضل هذه الروابط التي طلبتها على الميديا فاير​ 
.
.
.
.​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7gnvd33qh502b3y
http://www.mediafire.com/?pbo59aaac6drbev
http://www.mediafire.com/?nu96za4eni1frh9
http://www.mediafire.com/?fyhmp474cl5p7fn
http://www.mediafire.com/?s7dhqxtq69nn1db
http://www.mediafire.com/?ndwklxgcr3ww2o4
http://www.mediafire.com/?f0rvu95yecezz3i
http://www.mediafire.com/?tap8bda4kgxsmj1
http://www.mediafire.com/?6fl5vp0w9635sb2
http://www.mediafire.com/?s6pbt8f6ov92k2n
http://www.mediafire.com/?crnqg5o9q6kmowe
http://www.mediafire.com/?0t2rfdtcb8utxw0
http://www.mediafire.com/?jc5c8psi46zwrkh
http://www.mediafire.com/?ohhcouu4h278u20
http://www.mediafire.com/?6fows67dkcym37x
http://www.mediafire.com/?9acxex6wrab3d14
http://www.mediafire.com/?ctr9z437mxcv95p​ 
مع تقديري واحترامي للاخ خلوف العراقي على الكلمات الجميلة​ 
اخوكم حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

تم وضع روابط الاخ المهندس حيدر سعد العضاض لدروس جامعة الزقازيق بموضوع جديد منفصل حتى تتم الاستفاده منه...
وهذا هو رابط الموضوع ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256025.html

تحياتي .......


----------



## haytham baraka (30 مارس 2011)

لحضراتكم كل الشكر مهندس حيدر و مهندس خلوف العراقي

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> لحضراتكم كل الشكر مهندس حيدر و مهندس خلوف العراقي
> 
> جزاكم الله خير


 

لا شكر على واجب اخي haytham baraka


نحن بأنتظار المزيد من الروابط من باقي الخوه في المنتدى لرفعها على المحبوب ميديا فاير ....


----------



## haytham.a.e (30 مارس 2011)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز بصراحه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

علي المجمعي قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع
> اذا أمكن عندي هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/v0oe9kmh/athaf.html


 

اخي علي المجمعي اود ان ابين لك ان المواضيع التي نرفعها هي المواضيع الهندسية حصرا وان موضوعك المطروح هو موضوع لمحاضرات دينية ........

عموما سيتم رفع الملف لك على الميديا فاير خلال 24 ساعة ان شاء الله تعالى...لكن لن ارفع مستقبلا عدا المحاضرات او المواضيع الهندسية .....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

الا يوجد من يرغب بان نرفع له مواضيع هندسية على الميديا فاير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خلوف العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

علي المجمعي قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع
> اذا أمكن عندي هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/v0Oe9KMh/athaf.html




تفضل اخي علي المجمعي تم رفع الملف على الميديا فاير الداعم للاستكمال 

اليك الرابط 


http://www.mediafire.com/?i8kzblm10cnloit


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (31 مارس 2011)

اخى خلوف السلام عليكم شكرا على استجابة حضرتكم على طلبى وان كنت اعلم ان المرفقات بها روابط ميديا فير ولكن ما كنت اقصدة هو ان هناك روابط فى هذة الروابط لا تعمل وقصدت ان حضرتكم تحاولو ان ترفعو لنا الروابط التى تعمل ان امكنكم ذلك ولكم منا جزيل الشكر واللاحترام



الفقير لله طارق


----------



## خلوف العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> اخى خلوف السلام عليكم شكرا على استجابة حضرتكم على طلبى وان كنت اعلم ان المرفقات بها روابط ميديا فير ولكن ما كنت اقصدة هو ان هناك روابط فى هذة الروابط لا تعمل وقصدت ان حضرتكم تحاولو ان ترفعو لنا الروابط التى تعمل ان امكنكم ذلك ولكم منا جزيل الشكر واللاحترام
> 
> 
> 
> الفقير لله طارق


 

عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته .......

ياريت لو تحدد لي الرابط الي يعمل من الروابط التي ليست ميديا فاير ( وبنفس الوقت ان يكون رابط الميديا فاير الموازي له لا يعمل ) وسأحوله لك الى ميديا فاير .......
فكما تعلم ان عدد الروابط كبير جدا وذلك سيستغرق مني وقت كبير لتجربه كل رابط فهي اكثر من 70 رابط ....

فاياريت تشوف المشكله باي رابط ميديا فاير وتعطيني المماثل له من غير المديا فاير وسارفعه لك بأذن الله تعالى .......

تحياتي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 أبريل 2011)

لماذا لا يوجد تفاعل مع الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نحن بانتظار روابطكم لرفعها على الميديا فاير


----------



## younou36 (1 أبريل 2011)

من فضلك عاوز دول


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 أبريل 2011)

*ياريت حضرتك ترفع 1+3+6 على المديا فير*
*المجموعة الكاملة من محاضرات شرح الايتابس للدكتور ثروت صقر/منقول*​ 
*المحاضره 1*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/4unQdZjQ/et-01.html*​ 
*المحاضره 2*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G8CHROUP*
*او *
*http://www.fileflyer.com/view/l4hxuB5*​ 
*المحاضره 3*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/ngi6GTDr/et-03_agk.html*​ 
*المحاضره 4*​ 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?74bzvd0t76qdkxn*​ 
*المحاضره 5*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7J31KGEN*
*او *
*http://www.fileflyer.com/view/qaSH2An*​ 
*المحاضره 6*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/FtvaJpqY/et-06_agk.html*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 أبريل 2011)

الى هنا نتوقف اليوم في استقبال طلباتكم فالروابط كثيره ........

سوف نستقبل الطلبات بعد ان بعد ان نرفع روابط الاخوه التي تم طلبها .....

تحياتي للجميع ......


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 أبريل 2011)

younou36 قال:


> من فضلك عاوز دول


 


اخي younou36 عدد الروابط التي وضعتها لنا هو 38 رابط على موقع 
الرابدشير وكما تعرف فان موقع الربد شير يطلب 30 دقيقه للتحميل بين رابط واخر لذلك سوف نتاخر برفع الروابط لك على الميديا فاير فتره زمنية طويله نوعا ما .....

......................................


احب ان اضيف لاخواني المهندسين واذكرهم اني مع الاخ المهندس حيدر سعد العضاض سنقوم برفع المواد المواضيع الهندسية حصرا وسوف يهمل اي موضوع غير هندسي .......


----------



## حيدر سعد (1 أبريل 2011)

midobeso88 قال:


> *http://www.4shared.com/file/16244183...92c/Index.html*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



تفضل اخي هذا طلبك 
.
.
.
.​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ircjtf4segsktlo​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cd41rphr44ms1c0​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4mddrc6itsim3bm​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gz5idx18dfig23g​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gsj8r28q6nn7x9y​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5lek1kwo0o77wa1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymmfs2uni93yv1s​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?953nc0m4yoidpyv​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?u7tl88dqfu30ybp​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?32s2rp27g2c624m​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?di22rxz8gd9dp1z​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?v9t5ekt2b3lfzel​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sk459v0t2gj7rs2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?v9t5ekt2b3lfzel​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5f556495z501fx0​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2uwfbbb3uole11b​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sj0noe2ud8ot7dn​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?xvbmj78pi5txn27​ 


نسألكم الدعاء اخوك حيدرسعد العضاض​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> تفضل اخي هذا طلبك ​
> 
> 
> .
> ...


 




شكرا جزيلا للاخ المهندس

حيدر سعد العضاض ..... 

تم فصل الروابط بموضوع جديد مستقل لغرض الاستفاده منه ...

علما ان هذه الروابط لدوره تعليم البريما فيرا 3 للمهندس محمود عبد الفتاح 


رابط الموضوع هو 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256425.html


----------



## younou36 (1 أبريل 2011)

ليس هناك مشكل انا في انتظارك اخي خلوف العراقي


----------



## نجانجا (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا اخى


----------



## حيدر سعد (1 أبريل 2011)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن تحول الرابط اتوكاد 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخي هذا طلبك

http://www.mediafire.com/?jrcmauf3fmsxo3i

http://www.mediafire.com/?d1ax87ouavs38gs

http://www.mediafire.com/?7blhwm2jlcdl9i8

http://www.mediafire.com/?8seb1wmjcypcepo

http://www.mediafire.com/?w6sbho5pzjmw6e4

http://www.mediafire.com/?jxx8gavwxtsm8cu

http://www.mediafire.com/?erdj10lbvjd9egd

http://www.mediafire.com/?ux5ohoocrze97ga

http://www.mediafire.com/?dp0dntqma80zc8v

http://www.mediafire.com/?ddi380k9159kbtn

http://www.mediafire.com/?hn9n3x61dsc8bbg


نسألكم الدعاء حيدر سعد العضاض
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

younou36 قال:


> ليس هناك مشكل انا في انتظارك اخي خلوف العراقي


 


اوكي اخي ما دام انه ليس هناك مشكله سيتم رفع الملف لك ان شاء الله 
لكن نرجوا ان يكون الملف هندسي لاننا لانرفع الملفات الغير هندسية .....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> اخي هذا طلبك​
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jrcmauf3fmsxo3i​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?d1ax87ouavs38gs​
> ...


 



تم فصل الروابط لموضوع جديد لغرض استفادة اكبر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء في منتدانا الغالي 

علما ان هذه الروابط هي لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2012


رابط الموضوع الجديد هو 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256438.htmlhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256438.html#post2128093


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> *برنامج أتوكاد سيفيل ثري ديcivil3d-2011 بالكراك وعلى 14 ملف فقط 286ميجا بدلا من 27 150ميجا..برنامج رائع*​
> 
> *http://ifile.it/cjhr86m/autocad-civil3d-2011.part01.rar*
> *http://ifile.it/82yob95/autocad-civil3d-2011.part02.rar*
> ...


 


اخي السندباد المساحي ......

اود ابلاغك انه تم تحميل البرنامج من قبل الاخ المهندس حيدر سعد العضاض الذي ارسلت روابطه لنا ونحن الان بصدد رفعه لك على الميديا فاير .... جاري الرفع ....


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بخصوص هذا الموضوع والذى تعرضت روابطه للتلف 

*




كل ماتريده لتعلم ساب 2000 هنا وبالعربي كمان !!!! ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)* 

* هذه المشاركة*

* http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/483937-post3.html*

* والخاصة ب *

*  107 محاضرة​*
*​*
*اذا كان حضرتك قمت بتحميلها من قبل ن الملتقى فهل يمكن اعادة رفعها مرة اخرى فقد تعرضت روابطها للتلف عن قريب​*​
​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​​
​ * 
*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> *ياريت حضرتك ترفع 1+3+6 على المديا فير*
> 
> *المجموعة الكاملة من محاضرات شرح الايتابس للدكتور ثروت صقر/منقول*​
> *المحاضره 1*​
> ...


 

اخي محمود مدكور

نأسف على التاخير ... نحن بصدد تحميل ملفاتك الثلاثه المحاضره رقم 1 والمحاضره رقم 3 والمحاضره رقم 6


اعذرنا على التاخير بسبب الزخم الهائل في الروابط المرفقه لنا من قبل اعضاء المنتدى لتحويلها على الميديا فاير .


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

نتوقف مؤقتا عن استقبال طلباتكم لحين اكتمال رفع الطلبات السابقه للاخوه اعضاء المنتدى على الميديا فاير .....

سيتم ابلاغكم لتضعوا روابطكم لنحولها الى ميديا فاير عند اكتمال رفع الطلبات الموجوده لدينا ...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت بعض الوقت حرصا على استفادة اكبرعدد من الاعضاء

يرجى ان تكون جميع المواضيع التى يتم اعادة رفعها ان يتم وضعها فى مواضيع منفصلة بالقسم ليستفاد منها اكبر عدد من الاعضاء حتى وان كانت ملفات هندسية صغيرة الحجم 
واذا امكن ان يتم وضع رابط اى موضوع جديد بهذا الموضوع ردا على طلب اى زميل بدلا من الروابط الجديدة حتى يمكن ان يرجع الى الموضوع الجديد لكافة الاعضاء وتحريكه بشكل مستمر للاستفادة منه 

جزكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> بخصوص هذا الموضوع والذى تعرضت روابطه للتلف​
> *
> ...


 



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .......

اختي الفاضله سنا الاسلام ...

لم احمل هذه المحاظرات من قبل فانا اعمل على برامج شركه بينتلي حصرا كاستاد بروا والستاد فاونديشن بالاضافه الى برنامج من شركه اخرى وهو برنامج البروكون ....

عموما سوف اضع اعلان تحت توقيعي لعل احد الاعضاء يقراه ذات يوم ويرفع لنا المحاضرات المفقوده ..... فضلا عن هذا سأقوم بأنشاء موضوع جديد واقوم بمتابعته لعل احد الاعضاء في المنتدى يراه ويرفع المحاضرات ....


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .......
> 
> اختي الفاضله سنا الاسلام ...
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت بعض الوقت حرصا على استفادة اكبرعدد من الاعضاء
> 
> يرجى ان تكون جميع المواضيع التى يتم اعادة رفعها ان يتم وضعها فى مواضيع منفصلة بالقسم ليستفاد منها اكبر عدد من الاعضاء حتى وان كانت ملفات هندسية صغيرة الحجم
> واذا امكن ان يتم وضع رابط اى موضوع جديد بهذا الموضوع ردا على طلب اى زميل بدلا من الروابط الجديدة حتى يمكن ان يرجع الى الموضوع الجديد لكافة الاعضاء وتحريكه بشكل مستمر للاستفادة منه
> ...


 

شكرا جزيلا اختي سنا على تثبيت الموضوع ....

فعلا انا اقوم بمتابعة الموضوع مع الاخ المهندس حيدر سعد العضاض بصوره دائمه ونقوم بفصل الروابط التي تم رفعها على الميديا فاير الى مواضيع جديده موفصوله ويمكنك ملاحظه هذا في الردود السابقه لنا في هذا الموضوع ...


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> *ياريت حضرتك ترفع 1+3+6 على المديا فير*
> 
> *المجموعة الكاملة من محاضرات شرح الايتابس للدكتور ثروت صقر/منقول*​
> *المحاضره 1*​
> ...


----------



## حيدر سعد (2 أبريل 2011)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> *برنامج أتوكاد سيفيل ثري ديcivil3d-2011 بالكراك وعلى 14 ملف فقط 286ميجا بدلا من 27 150ميجا..برنامج رائع*​
> 
> *http://ifile.it/cjhr86m/autocad-civil3d-2011.part01.rar*
> *http://ifile.it/82yob95/autocad-civil3d-2011.part02.rar*
> ...


 
اخي هذا طلبك بس غيرت الاسم الى AutoCad 2011​ 
هذه الروابط​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?i7lcaeme6248f44
http://www.mediafire.com/?ly0a354n9a43hya
http://www.mediafire.com/?msyk4maw3pz1vqt
http://www.mediafire.com/?q8kpl1b9b7irdlp
http://www.mediafire.com/?vqa0as3tt3rdooj
http://www.mediafire.com/?dkkh8vcm1cdbhxe
http://www.mediafire.com/?y2k018cupeis6hy
http://www.mediafire.com/?56i05tp12yyj99y
http://www.mediafire.com/?gccwyonak391agh
http://www.mediafire.com/?vydpn4xkzydp5ek
http://www.mediafire.com/?2zc34y5q7sjk4l0
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ekhlbelglehggk
http://www.mediafire.com/?ibyu4ejgmzuluv9
http://www.mediafire.com/?yf6581bec70ufb9
http://www.mediafire.com/?zy456sbipva20lv
http://www.mediafire.com/?cdld25lj0ek82yb
http://www.mediafire.com/?sbcc2vdd5tgf5t8
http://www.mediafire.com/?575z71lv188re22
http://www.mediafire.com/?dvnv29qa9zv6m3t
http://www.mediafire.com/?y44rtk2xuavvrvb
http://www.mediafire.com/?vfgzjcjo63zms7p​ 
اخوكم حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> اخي هذا طلبك بس غيرت الاسم الى AutoCad 2011​
> 
> 
> هذه الروابط​
> ...


 



جزاكم الله كل خير مهندس حيدر ... والله جاي تتعب ويانه ....

احب ان اشير الى ان البرنامج الذي رفعه الاخ حيدر على الميديا فاير هو برنامج 

autocad civil 3d 2011

وقد تم نقل الروابط الى مو ضوع جديد حتى يتمكن اكثر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء الاستفاده منه ....

اليكم رابط الموضوع المنفصل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256553.html


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

احب ان اشير الى الاخوه اعضاء الملتقى الى اننا الان متوقفون عن استقبال الطلبات الى ان يتم رفع الكم الهائل الذي لدينا من الروابط وسوف يتم اعلامكم برغبتنا بالبدء باستقبال طلباتكم بعد الانتهاء من رفع الروابط التي لدينا

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Eng mhmd (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الرحمن خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/yiga0f1qo

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/j2j7v0ods
http://uploading.com/files/FHRATVYO/...ility.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/rekt7cok7
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/3ueav4wtf


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 أبريل 2011)

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/c8iu93ukx
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/uujwyudq3
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/xqc0kh30s


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 أبريل 2011)

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/2fuoeuzny
http://uploading.com/files/22c918d6/Crack.rar


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

younou36 قال:


> ليس هناك مشكل انا في انتظارك اخي خلوف العراقي


 



اخي younou36 يبدوا ان موقع الرابد شير يزيد في فتره الانتظار للتحميل بين ملف واخر 

والان اصبح وقت الانتظار مايقارب الساعة !!!

واليك هذه الصوره لتطلع على الامر بنفسك 









اولا عندي سوال :

ماهو هذا الملف ؟؟ هل هو هندسي 

ثانيا : هل يوجد رابط اخر لديك غير الرابد شير لهذا الملف ؟؟؟


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 أبريل 2011)

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/e05nufk98


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 أبريل 2011)

اسف لم اكن اعلم انكم متوقفون عن استقبال الروابط ولكم جزيل الشكر مني


----------



## محمود مدكور (2 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> الجزء الاول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qjzrX-4L...____part1.html
> الجزء الثانى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/fabMKhUY...____part2.html
> ...


 السادس
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared-china.com/file/Z8ILQLJt/______.html[/FONT]*


----------



## محمود مدكور (2 أبريل 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/ZsntlATI/sharing.html


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> السادس
> *[font=&quot]http://www.4shared-china.com/file/z8ilqljt/______.html[/font]*


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> اسف لم اكن اعلم انكم متوقفون عن استقبال الروابط ولكم جزيل الشكر مني


 


محمود مدكور قال:


> الجزء الاول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qjzrx-4l...____part1.html
> الجزء الثانى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/fabmkhuy...____part2.html
> ...


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/e05nufk98


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/2fuoeuzny
> http://uploading.com/files/22c918d6/crack.rar


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/c8iu93ukx
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/uujwyudq3
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/xqc0kh30s


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> جزاك الله اخي الكريم
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/yiga0f1qo
> 
> ...


 




:83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:


مالذي يحصل يا اخواني ؟؟؟؟؟


فكما تعرفون نحن متوقفون الان !!!!



سيتم فتح استقبال طلباتكم اليوم الساعه الحادية عشر ليلا ان شاء الله تعالى 


وسوف نستجيب الى ثلاثه اعضاء فقط لان لدينا زخم هائل في طلبات رفع الروابط لتحويلها الى الميديا فاير


----------



## محمود مدكور (2 أبريل 2011)

http://www.ziddu.com/download/8276581/.pdf.html
http://www.filesonic.com/file/38185817/SAFE-TUTOR.rar


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> http://www.ziddu.com/download/8276581/.pdf.html
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/38185817/safe-tutor.rar


 


اخي  محمود مدكور 

اولا : نحن في خدمتك ....

ثانيا : يرجى الانتظار قليلا لاننا متوقفون الان عن استقبال الطلبات ....

سنستقبل طلباتكم بعد ساعتين من الان ....

سوف نستجيب لثلاثه اعضاء فقط ... لانه يوجد لدينا كم هائل من الروابط ....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

الاخ محمود مدكور ......


يبدوا ان المحاضرات 1 و 3 و 6 قد عملت وقد تم رفها لك ربما كانت هناك مشكله في الايبي الخاص ببلدي .... وقد قام الاخ المهندس 
حيدر سعد العضاض
 برفها لك مشكورا 

اليك الروابط 

http://www.mediafire.com/?g2z29scp3554eyc

http://www.mediafire.com/?asrbo23uuhsibd4


http://www.mediafire.com/?4o9c68laip06h6p


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

ابوحميد الجن قال:


> جزاك الله اخي الكريم
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/yiga0f1qo
> 
> ...


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/c8iu93ukx
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/uujwyudq3
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/xqc0kh30s


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/2fuoeuzny
> http://uploading.com/files/22c918d6/Crack.rar


 


ابوحميد الجن قال:


> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/e05nufk98


 


محمود مدكور قال:


> الجزء الاول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qjzrX-4L...____part1.html
> الجزء الثانى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/fabMKhUY...____part2.html
> ...


 


محمود مدكور قال:


> السادس
> *[FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared-china.com/file/Z8ILQLJt/______.html[/FONT]*


 


محمود مدكور قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/ZsntlATI/sharing.html


 




السلام عليكم .......

تم فتح الموضوع من جديد وتم استقبال الطلبات التي تم اقتباسها في اعلاه 
با الاضافه الى طلب الاخت سنا الاسلام الموجود على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5pg3IUMN/Sap2000_107.html

.....................................................


سيتم استقبال الطلبات يوم غدا ان شاء الله تعالى 
اي بعد ان يتم رفع هذه الروابط ....

الرجاء من الاخوه عدم ترك روابط لنا الى حين الانتهاء من الروابط الموجوده لدينا ....

شكرا لتفهمكم الوضع .....


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (2 أبريل 2011)

http://rapidshare.com/files/236890919/CURSO_SAP_ICG__ByZeus.part1.rar
part2
http://rapidshare.com/files/237081242/CURSO_SAP_ICG__ByZeus.part2.rar
part3
http://rapidshare.com/files/237110798/CURSO_SAP_ICG__ByZeus.part3.rar
part4
http://rapidshare.com/files/237149760/CURSO_SAP_ICG__ByZeus.part4.rar


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/236890919/curso_sap_icg__byzeus.part1.rar
> part2
> http://rapidshare.com/files/237081242/curso_sap_icg__byzeus.part2.rar
> part3
> ...


 


اخي احمد كامل حسنين

الم تقرا اننا متوقفون الان عن استقبال الطلبات ؟؟؟


نحن نعتذر اليك لا نستطيع الاستجابه لطلبك الان بسبب الزخم الهائل من الروابط الموجوده لدينا ....

شكرا لتفمك الوضع ....


----------



## younou36 (2 أبريل 2011)

اخي خلوف العراقى الملف عبارة عن سلسلة تعليمية لبرنامج الارشيكاد 12
و هو هام بلنسبة الي فارجو منك رفعه


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أبريل 2011)

younou36 قال:


> اخي خلوف العراقى الملف عبارة عن سلسلة تعليمية لبرنامج الارشيكاد 12
> و هو هام بلنسبة الي فارجو منك رفعه


 


ان شاء الله نرفعه الك 

بس ياريت ترسلي اميلك على الخاص الان


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 أبريل 2011)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل خلوف ماشاء الله مجهود اكثر من رائع انت والاخ الزميل سعد العضاض
> اليك اخى هذة الروابط ولكم منا جزيل الشكر
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/12274809/cf9a6...009.part01.rar
> ...


 

اخي الفقر لله طارق ..........

بالنسبه لك سيتم الاستجابه لطلبك كأول شخص يستجاب لطلبه بعد انتهائنا من رفع الروابط الموجوده لدينا اليوم ...

واحب ان ابين للاخوه الاعضاء انني لست منحازا للاخ الفقير لله طارق ولكن سبق وان تم تأجيل طلب سابق له .. ويمكنكم ملاحظه ذلك في الصفحات السابقه للموضوع ....

كما احب ان اذكركم ايها الاخوه الاعزاء اننا سنبدا بأستقبال طلباتكم القادمه 
يوم الاحد 3/4/2011
الساعه 11:30 م بتوقيت بغداد 

ستتم الاستجابه لعدد معين من الاخوه وذلك يتحدد حسب عدد الروابط التي سترفع لنا من قبلكم ...

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Abdualah Gameel (3 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم 

مجهود جبااااااااااااااااار وتشكر عليه
جزاك الله الف خير
انا كان عندي طلب بسيط
في الموضوع المثبت لبرنامج LOC 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245918.html
الروابط من بعد رقم 14 لا تعمل - او محمية
كنت اود ان اعرف اذا كان البرنامج عندك وبامكانك اعادة الرفع له ام لا ...
جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sajir (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير http://rapidshare.com/files/65768319/3D.part1.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65771239/3D.part2.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65781215/3D.part3.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65785650/3D.part4.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65793978/3D.part5.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65797012/3D.part6.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65802254/3D.part7.rar


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 أبريل 2011)

Abdualah Gameel قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> مجهود جبااااااااااااااااار وتشكر عليه
> جزاك الله الف خير
> ...


 


sajir قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير http://rapidshare.com/files/65768319/3D.part1.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65771239/3D.part2.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65781215/3D.part3.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65785650/3D.part4.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65793978/3D.part5.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65797012/3D.part6.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65802254/3D.part7.rar


 


السلام عليكم ..........

اخي Abdualah Gameel

الرابط شغال 100 % لاني كنت قد حمات الملف بنفسي ....

نحن لانستخدم برنامج وانما نقوم بتحميلها واعاده رافعها على الميديا فاير ..... 


وبالنسبه للاخ sajir سيتم النظر بطلبك ان شاء الله بعد ننجز ما علينا من روابط ....

نأسف نحن الان متوقفون عن استقبال الطلبات ..


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 أبريل 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير ارجو تحويل الاتى:
> الاسطوانة الاولى
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=jmwi770y part 1
> part 2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=k5tc304i
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ff9z72bp part 3


 


اسف اختي العبقرية نحن متوقفون الان عن استقبال الطلبات الى حين رفع مالدينا من طلبات على الميديا فاير 


سيتم ابلاغكم عند اعاده فتح الموضوع .......
شكرا لتفهمكم ......


----------



## العراقي90 (3 أبريل 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (3 أبريل 2011)

*من فضلك لو سمحت*



خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم .......
> 
> نعم انها حقيقه وليست خيال ..... ضع اي رابط وبأي حجم وسيتم تحويله الى
> ميديا فاير
> ...


http://www.e3dady.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=830


----------



## حيدر سعد (3 أبريل 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/236890919/CURSO_SAP_ICG__ByZeus.part1.rar
> part2
> http://rapidshare.com/files/237081242/CURSO_SAP_ICG__ByZeus.part2.rar
> part3
> ...


 

اخي هذا طلبك 
.
.
.
http://www.mediafire.com/?t2y4qy4d2j45jdh

http://www.mediafire.com/?a05m5t5arzra9ud

http://www.mediafire.com/?80wl576qwbble5a

http://www.mediafire.com/?522h6i4l6dntli6



حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## حيدر سعد (3 أبريل 2011)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل خلوف ماشاء الله مجهود اكثر من رائع انت والاخ الزميل سعد العضاض
> اليك اخى هذة الروابط ولكم منا جزيل الشكر
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/12274809/cf9a6...009.part01.rar
> ...


 


اخي الروابط لاتعمل دمت بود

حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## حيدر سعد (3 أبريل 2011)

sajir قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير http://rapidshare.com/files/65768319/3d.part1.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65771239/3d.part2.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65781215/3d.part3.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65785650/3d.part4.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65793978/3d.part5.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65797012/3d.part6.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/65802254/3d.part7.rar


 

اخي الروابط لاتعمل


حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## حيدر سعد (3 أبريل 2011)

abdualah gameel قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> مجهود جبااااااااااااااااار وتشكر عليه
> جزاك الله الف خير
> ...



اخي نفس المشكله الروابط لاتعمل ((الملف محمي))

حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## Abdualah Gameel (3 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> اخي نفس المشكله الروابط لاتعمل ((الملف محمي))
> 
> حيدر سعد العضاض​




شكرا لك اخي على الرد

اتمنى من ان يقوم اي شخص ممن حملوا هذه الملفات ان يقوموا باعادة رفع هذه الملفات
​


----------



## Abdualah Gameel (3 أبريل 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ..........
> 
> اخي abdualah gameel
> 
> ...



شكرا لك يا اخي على ردك وتفاعلك معي
الروابط لم تعد تعمل الان بداية من الرابط رقم 15- على ما يبدوا ان صاحب الملفات قام بمنع تحميلها للعامة
_اتمنى اذا كان البرنامج لا يزال عندك على الجهاز ان تساعدنا وتقوم باعادة رفعه _
جزاك الله الف خير
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 أبريل 2011)

abdualah gameel قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخي على ردك وتفاعلك معي
> الروابط لم تعد تعمل الان بداية من الرابط رقم 15- على ما يبدوا ان صاحب الملفات قام بمنع تحميلها للعامة
> _اتمنى اذا كان البرنامج لا يزال عندك على الجهاز ان تساعدنا وتقوم باعادة رفعه _
> جزاك الله الف خير
> ​




اعتقد ان المحاضره رقم 15 موجوده في الكومبيوتر الخاص بي سأبحث عنها واقوم برفعها ....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (4 أبريل 2011)

تم فتح الموضوع الان

سنستقبل طلب ثلاثه اعضاء فقط .

اما بالنسبه للاخوه الذين سبق ووضعوا لنل روابط على الرابد سير اود ان ابلغهم انهم سينتظرونا كثيرا لانه عند التحميل بين رابط واخر يطلب موقع رابد شير الانتظار فتره لاتقل عن نصف ساعه واحيانا تصل الى ساعه ...


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2011)

المهندس الكريم 
بما انه تم اعادة فتح استقبال الطلبات فارجو رفع اللينكات الخاصة بى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2011)

المهندس الكريم لى رجاء من الاخوة وهو التنويه لما يطلب رفعه على الميديا فير وذلك حتى نستفيد جميعا ولا يتم طلب رفع اى لينكات اكثر من مرة من عدد مختلف من المهندسين ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## A.LOTFYY (4 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودك الكبير 
لماذا لا تستقبل الرسائل في موعد معلن للجميع بدلا من التنويه عن الامر أكثر من مرة ، وعلشان وقتك 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## حيدر سعد (4 أبريل 2011)

A.LOTFYY قال:


> أخي الكريم اليك هذا الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/22304629/135d45a8/_____.html
> وجزاكم الله خيراً


 

اخي هذا طلبك
.
.
.
.

http://www.mediafire.com/?wfvujq4tdp44ywo

http://www.mediafire.com/?rlsd12tr6xuyyaa

http://www.mediafire.com/?axd55aq91jvicmz

http://www.mediafire.com/?sgg347zmbxfs2ju

http://www.mediafire.com/?6m2ix5ws5bi5ibs

http://www.mediafire.com/?ato17zd9tvt7abt

http://www.mediafire.com/?mdum94fb6fb0bgg

http://www.mediafire.com/?jmzbkoj574oe8sg

http://www.mediafire.com/?9b32gwcdga1o0af

http://www.mediafire.com/?rno8azebzhzle9d

http://www.mediafire.com/?jw103rpnyeoek5i

http://www.mediafire.com/?mlsm1lvq84x2hef

http://www.mediafire.com/?zya72pow0c7n5vd

http://www.mediafire.com/?j2mw0r6m1mdvn1h

http://www.mediafire.com/?0p6nlyfqd99ccyp

http://www.mediafire.com/?dy6fqtkelaaj2ew

http://www.mediafire.com/?yytjexwml45h6gz

http://www.mediafire.com/?yca7ithcqct2hml

http://www.mediafire.com/?sd1nt7j6zzddcxb

http://www.mediafire.com/?3n2nj3i25ua0au9

http://www.mediafire.com/?w5pp2pd2pkq5net

http://www.mediafire.com/?6sp65b0t4hrv660

http://www.mediafire.com/?qpgglazp9b2yzp2

http://www.mediafire.com/?hxjmj9jnzmqxsls

http://www.mediafire.com/?w73fwf5b4n5bkv9

http://www.mediafire.com/?m606by293u6ljxj

http://www.mediafire.com/?32tdy4mb6pasufn



نسالكم الدعاء 

حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## حيدر سعد (4 أبريل 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير ارجو تحويل الاتى:
> الاسطوانة الاولى
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=jmwi770y part 1
> part 2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=k5tc304i
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ff9z72bp part 3


 


العبقرية قال:


> كذلك ارجو رفع
> الاسطوانة الاولى
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=78726vo3
> 
> ...


 

اختي الان جاري رفع ملفاتك لان احجامها كبيرة وتحتاج الى اعادة تقسيم
ارجو تفهم ذلك دمتي بود

حيدر سعد العضاض​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ........

شكري وامتناني للاخ المهندس

حيدر سعد العضاض 

لما يبذله من مجهود كبير .....

الموضوع مغلق حاليا بصوره مؤقته .....

سيتم فتحه من جديد باذن الله تعالى يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 5 / 4 / 2011 الساعه السادسه مساء بتوقيت بغداد ......

سنستقبل طلب 3 اعضاء فقط .. وهذا العدد قابل للزياده فيما لو كانت الروابط قليله ........


شكرا لتفهمكم الوضع ...


----------



## younou36 (4 أبريل 2011)

اخي حيدر سعد انا لازلت في انتار ملفاتي


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 أبريل 2011)

_راااااااااائع جدا_


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> كذلك ارجو رفع
> الاسطوانة الاولى
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=78726vo3
> 
> ...


 

اختي هذا طلبك
.
.​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2c0e68lmn6xcntv

http://www.mediafire.com/?czwcsr75af3680t

http://www.mediafire.com/?bli3dd3qt3bt5ye


واعتذر عن رفع طلبك الاول لوجود خلل بالروابط


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي الحبيب خلوف العراقي والاخ الفاضل حيدر

علي ما يقدمونه من مجهودات واضحة ومثمرة في الملتقي

وفي اطار زيادة النفع اتقدم اليهم بطلب محاولة اعادة رفع بعض شروحات البرامج والتي رفعت علي الفور شيرد


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187152.html



وذلك اذا كان بالامكان



تفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الكبير ...*_
> _*ولى طلب هذا الرابط به خمسة راوبط أرجو رفعها ...*_
> _*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236721.html*_
> 
> _*وفقك الله لكل خير *_


 

تفضل
.
.
.​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4o5em3o7gj0uejo​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?azsln7e0bl8iw98​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1yy4aq5ysntjda4​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?p11abmnuefcjy4g​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2c8h0emcomkes4f​


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي الحبيب خلوف العراقي والاخ الفاضل حيدر
> 
> علي ما يقدمونه من مجهودات واضحة ومثمرة في الملتقي
> 
> ...


 

اخي موضوعك متشعب جدا وانا لاامتلك الوقت الكافي لهذا العدد الكبير من الروابط حدد طلبك حتى يتسنى لي رفع ملفاتك وشكرا​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> تفضل
> .
> .
> .​
> ...



تم نسخ المشاركة بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> اخي هذا طلبك
> .
> .
> .
> ...



تم نسخ الروابط بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> اختي هذا طلبك
> .
> .​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2c0e68lmn6xcntv
> ...



تم نسخ المشاركات بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير ارجو تحويل الاتى:
> الاسطوانة الاولى
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=jmwi770y part 1
> part 2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=k5tc304i
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ff9z72bp part 3



*تم نسخ المشاركات بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> احى حيدر جزاكم الله خيرا عما تفعلونة من خير لنا فانت والاخ خلوف فعلا تستحقوا التقدير وفقكم الله
> http://www.4shared.com/file/10420444...mi-course.html





خلوف العراقي قال:


> الاخ الفقير لله طارق
> تفضل :
> 
> .......................................
> ...



*تم نسخ المشاركات بموضوع منفصل حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## Abdualah Gameel (5 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم اتمنى ان تقوم بتحويل اي مجموعه من هذه الروابط
لقد قمت بوضع اكثر من موقع لنفس الروابط حتى يسهل عليك التحميل

هذه روابط ل Autocad 3D civil 2010

http://www.filesonic.com/file/484259654/AACAD2010.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/484262554/AACAD2010.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/484232914/AACAD2010.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/484229964/AACAD2010.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/484243214/AACAD2010.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/484243284/AACAD2010.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/484246204/AACAD2010.part7.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/484242664/AACAD2010.part8.rar

Mirror

http://www.fileserve.com/file/vjZAs8p
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7wRxjjC
http://www.fileserve.com/file/V3DB5E5
http://www.fileserve.com/file/npwKPkP
http://www.fileserve.com/file/HVAuWKT
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dUsBSPg
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ymqStz3
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zGFEbgW

Mirror

http://uploading.com/files/dc9d7567/AACAD2010.part1.rar/,
http://uploading.com/files/6a2c72a3/AACAD2010.part2.rar/,
http://uploading.com/files/8m54d651/AACAD2010.part3.rar/,
http://uploading.com/files/4am699fc/AACAD2010.part4.rar/,
http://uploading.com/files/7cc8d9cc/AACAD2010.part5.rar/,
http://uploading.com/files/4emabb25/AACAD2010.part6.rar/,
http://uploading.com/files/6147d978/AACAD2010.part7.rar/,
http://uploading.com/files/e9em1dm2/AACAD2010.part8.rar/,


----------



## زينوسوفت (5 أبريل 2011)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2UTCEIT6
و جزاك الله خيرا 

للاسف لا ادري لمذا لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع الذي يشكره الكل
http://www.4shared.com/file/yZDeD0Eb/_Sadd__Elasticity_Theory_Appli.html


----------



## DISCOVERY (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووسع في رزقك

عندي اقتراح لو تكرمت

أن تكون الملفات في مجلدات بالميديا فاير

يعني يكون لك مكتبه هندسية برابط واحد اسهل للنشر بين المهندسين


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

زينوسوفت قال:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2UTCEIT6
> و جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> للاسف لا ادري لمذا لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع الذي يشكره الكل
> http://www.4shared.com/file/yZDeD0Eb/_Sadd__Elasticity_Theory_Appli.html


 


رفعتلك الملفين وتدلل


http://www.mediafire.com/?n5xk4tno727e61s

http://www.mediafire.com/?z9q44uirxdyq4jd


نحن في خدمتكم​


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

discovery قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ووسع في رزقك
> 
> عندي اقتراح لو تكرمت
> 
> ...


 

شكرا اخي على الاقتراح​


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

Abdualah Gameel قال:


> اخي الكريم اتمنى ان تقوم بتحويل اي مجموعه من هذه الروابط
> لقد قمت بوضع اكثر من موقع لنفس الروابط حتى يسهل عليك التحميل
> 
> هذه روابط ل Autocad 3D civil 2010
> ...


 

اخي العزيز انا سبق وان رفعت هذا البرنامج من قبل
انظر الى هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t256553.html
لكن صار عندي خلل بتسمية الملفات ستجده مكتوب AutoCad 2011
لكن هو بالحقيقة autocad civil 3d 2011

واذا مان هناك اي اختلاف بلغني


شكراااا​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدك حبي ابو كرار

you are very active


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي الحبيب خلوف العراقي والاخ الفاضل حيدر
> 
> علي ما يقدمونه من مجهودات واضحة ومثمرة في الملتقي
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ..

اخي الفاضل ايمن قنديل بأذن الله يتم البدء برفع ملفاتك غدا ........ولكن سيتم تقسيمها على عده ايام ....
وقد نتوقف عنها بسبب فتره الامتحانات ...

......................................


الموضوع مغلق حاليا ....

سيتم فتحه غدا ان شاء الله تعالى الساعة 6 مساءا بتوقيت بغداد...

سنستقبل طلب 3 اعضاء فقط ...

شكرا لتفهمكم ...


----------



## حيدر سعد (5 أبريل 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> عاشت ايدك حبي ابو كرار
> 
> you are very active


 
شكرااا
thank you 
Спасибо
:16:​


----------



## alkernawy (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليك لو سمحت هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/rybT5l96/1-10.html?cau2=403tNull


----------



## DISCOVERY (6 أبريل 2011)

كل ما يخص الجسات واختبارات التربة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t254716.html

الكتاب الشامل للمهندس المدني في الموقع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251455.html

مع الشكر مقدما لهذه الخدمه الرائعه


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> السلام عليك لو سمحت هذا الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/rybT5l96/1-10.html?cau2=403tNull


 

تفضل هذا طلبك
.
.
.
.
http://www.mediafire.com/?u146ah81b7n4q9i

ارجوا من الاخوة اللذين ياخذون روابطهم تقييم المشاركة
شكرااا​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أبريل 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> اخي الفاضل ايمن قنديل بأذن الله يتم البدء برفع ملفاتك غدا ........ولكن سيتم تقسيمها على عده ايام ....
> وقد نتوقف عنها بسبب فتره الامتحانات ...
> ...




كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي وحبيب خلوف علي تعاونه المثمر 

جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## م احمد عيسي (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ حيدر ووفقكم ان شاء الله على فعل الخير 
ولكن لي طلب فى بداية المشركات كنت تقوم بالأستجابه الطلبات فعند استلامك لها و تحويلها من رابط اخر الى ميديا فيرا كنت تذكر اسم الموضوع و الان لا تقوم بذكر اسم الموضوع فأرجو منك ذكر اسم الموضوع المرفوع لكى تعم الفائده ولا احد يطلب نفس طلب عضو اخر 
و فى النهايه بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## DISCOVERY (6 أبريل 2011)

تم التقييم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لاخي وحبيب خلوف علي تعاونه المثمر ​
> جزاك الله خيرا​


 



السلام عليكم اخي ايمن ....

صراحه فكره الموضوع هي لي ولكن الذي يبذل هذا المجهود هو الاخ المهندس
 حيدر سعد العضاض 

وانا صراحه اطالب اعضاء المنتدى بتقييم مجهوده ...


----------



## alkernawy (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي حيدر وبارك الله بيكم على هذي الخدمة
اخوكم من البصرة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أبريل 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخ حيدر ووفقكم ان شاء الله على فعل الخير
> ولكن لي طلب فى بداية المشركات كنت تقوم بالأستجابه الطلبات فعند استلامك لها و تحويلها من رابط اخر الى ميديا فيرا كنت تذكر اسم الموضوع و الان لا تقوم بذكر اسم الموضوع فأرجو منك ذكر اسم الموضوع المرفوع لكى تعم الفائده ولا احد يطلب نفس طلب عضو اخر
> و فى النهايه بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


 
اخي الفاضل : احمد عيسي

ان المواضيع السابقه ترفع روابطها من الاخوه مع ذكر اسم الموضوع لذلك عند رفعنا لها على الميديا فاير نذكر اسم الملف واحيانا نقوم بفصله لوحده ...

اما الان نقوم برفعا بدون ذكر الاسم لعدم درايتنا بتفاصيل الموضوع ..فقط نطلع عليه هندسي ام لا ونقوم برفعها


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي حيدر وبارك الله بيكم على هذي الخدمة
> اخوكم من البصرة


 

 الله يبارك بيك وانه بخدمتكم​


----------



## DISCOVERY (6 أبريل 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/132743745/31f7bc01/civil_engineering_hand_book.html


----------



## العراقي90 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكثر من امثالكم


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

العراقي90 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وكثر من امثالكم


 


شكرااااا​


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

DISCOVERY قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/132743745/31f7bc01/civil_engineering_hand_book.html


 



تفضل
.
.
.
.

http://www.mediafire.com/?7b8yssn568bu14v


ارجو التقييم​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تثبيت الموضوع حرصا على استفادة جميع الاعضاء

لذا يرجى انه عند وضع كل زميل عضو للرابط المرجو تحويله ان يضع معه اسم المحتوى حتى يتيسر فصل الرابط فى مشاركة منفصلة لتيسر الاستفادة منها لجميع الاعضاء بالملتقى وليس لشخص واحد فقط 
وقد تم اضافة تلك الملحوظة من قبل فى بداية الموضوع وبعنوان الموضوع

يرجى الالتزام بذلك تحقيقا للمصلحة العامة لجميع الاعضاء بالاضافة الى تحقيق المزيد من النفع للزملاء الذين قاموا ببذل المجهود فى اعادة رفع الملفات وذلك بتعميم الفائدة بشكل اكبر لما يبذلوه من مجهود

فى حال عدم الالتزام بذلك فساضطر آسفة الى فك التثبيت على الموضوع طالما ان الهدف منه اصبح فردى فقط

تحياتى للجميع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للاخوة الافاضل م خلوف وم سعد 
ونرجو التنويه عن محتوي الموضوع المطلوب تعديل روابطه من الزميل العضو صاحب الروابط - الذي يريد تحويلها -لكي تعم الفائده للجميع بعد رفع الملفات علي الميديافير 

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا​


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل يمكن اعادة رفع هذه الروابط
> 
> ...


 


تفضلي اختي سنا الاسلام هذا طلبك

*الجزء الاول*
http://www.mediafire.com/?0jeu2424r1o1n04
*الجزء الثانى*
http://www.mediafire.com/?95v5151fjnuutv7

*الخرسانة المسلحة(مرجع روسي مترجم للعربية) *
http://www.mediafire.com/?nqpsy33fp322fhx


ارجوا التقييم

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> تفضلي اختي سنا الاسلام هذا طلبك
> 
> *الجزء الاول*
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0jeu2424r1o1n04
> ...



تم التقييم اخى
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> طلب آخر
> هل يمكن اعادة رفع هذا الرابط
> ...


 
شكرا لك اختي على التقييم هذا طلبك

http://www.mediafire.com/?58d62oir2enz6hp




​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> شكرا لك اختي على التقييم هذا طلبك
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?58d62oir2enz6hp
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخى على سرعة المساعدة برفع الملفات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود مدكور (6 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> http://www.ziddu.com/download/8276581/.pdf.html
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/38185817/safe-tutor.rar


ارجو الرفع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> http://www.ziddu.com/download/8276581/.pdf.html
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/38185817/safe-tutor.rar


ارجو الرفع



محمود مدكور قال:


> ارجو الرفع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يرجى وضع عناوين محتوى تلك الروابط حتى يتاح الاستفادة بها مستقبلا لباقى الاعضاء


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أبريل 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> ارجو الرفع


 


السلام عليكم ....

اخي محمود ....

كما بينت الاخت سنا الاسلام .... يرجى بيان موضوع الروابط لكي يتسنى للجميع الاستفاده .....

في حال عدم بيان اسم الموضوع سيهمل طلبك ....


نرجوا المعذره فنحن نريد تقديم الفائده للجميع .....

شكرا لتفهمك الوضع .....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أبريل 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> اخي بارك الله بيك هذا الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/253792032/fc2434c2/LEARN_SAP2000.html


 
الاخ الفاضل حيدر ....

لقد دخلت على هذا الرابط الخاص بـــــــ الاخ alkernawy و تبين انه تعليم برنامج ساب 
......................................................

اتمنى من الاخوه الكرام توضيح المواضيع التي تحملها روابطهم حتى تعم الفائده الجميع ...


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كتاب ميكانيكا التربة الروسى مترجم الى العربية
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم .......

الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام ....


بالنسبه للروابط الاول والثاني فيبدوا ان السيرفر الخاص بهم محضور على العراق من خلال الايبي فلم استطع تحميلهما ..... لذلك سننتظر الاخ حيدر لرفعهما ...

بالنسبه للرابط الاخير 


*ملزمة magdy 3d*​ 
*http://www.zshare.net/download/88684373a8e81372/*​ 


تم تحويله الى ميديا فاير 


تفضلي :

http://www.mediafire.com/?yx0638912cck1b0


----------



## sami saad (7 أبريل 2011)

الأخت العزيزة لك الف شكر على مجهوداتك الرائعة , جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
م / خيرى الشربينى


----------



## حيدر سعد (7 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كتاب ميكانيكا التربة الروسى مترجم الى العربية
> 
> ...


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
.
.
.
كتاب ميكانيكا التربة الروسى مترجم الى العربية
http://www.mediafire.com/?blljceknvn34h1v
المواصفات الفنية لمشاريع المياه
http://www.mediafire.com/?8sfj8pjoqu7phin

دمتم بود

​


----------



## حيدر سعد (7 أبريل 2011)

alkernawy قال:


> اخي بارك الله بيك هذا الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/253792032/fc2434c2/LEARN_SAP2000.html


 
اخي في الرة القادمة اكتب اسم الموضوع الروابط لانها سوف تهمل في حال لا يوجد اسم

شرح برنامج ساب 2000
http://www.mediafire.com/?z1mj58nyjb0dkk1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5de8xd550y88plm​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1b8bqr1363d1x39​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8o9c7clfpfr44b3​ 
ارجوا التقييم​


----------



## alkernawy (7 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> اخي في الرة القادمة اكتب اسم الموضوع الروابط لانها سوف تهمل في حال لا يوجد اسم
> 
> شرح برنامج ساب 2000
> http://www.mediafire.com/?z1mj58nyjb0dkk1​
> ...


 انا اسف وانا عاجز عن الشكر وبارك الله بيك


----------



## حيدر سعد (7 أبريل 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/5blpWpA2/Excle.html
> ملفات اكسيل


 

هذا طلبك

http://www.mediafire.com/?45wou8bb5aoadjy​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أبريل 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم .......
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام ....
> 
> ...



تم اضافة الرابط للموضوع الاصلى مع الاحتفاظ بان حضرتك صاحب الروابط الجديدة
حتى يتيسر الاستفادة لباقى الاعضاء ممن طلب الرفع على روابط اخرى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أبريل 2011)

((((((( ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا )))))



اخي وصديقي خلوف

اذكرك بروابط تعليم الفيديو التي انزلتها علي الفور شيرد والخاصة بتعليم البرامج المختلفة


----------



## حيدر سعد (7 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> ((((((( ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا )))))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*الدرس الاول : create_new_project*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html*​ 
*الدرس الثاني : create_alignment*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062833/ede2e19f/2-create_alignment.html*​ 
*الدرس الثالث : import_points_to_program*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062825/1d9a75eb/3-import_points_to_program.html*​ 
*الدرس الرابع : create_terrain_surface*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062817/d8b94704/4-create_terrain_surface.html*​ 
*الدرس الخامس : create_cross_sections*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062807/c1a27645/5-create_cross_sections.html*​ 
*الدرس السادس : cross_setion_part_1*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062799/fc84a736/6-cross_setion_part_1.html*​ 
*الدرس السابع : cross_section_part_2*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062785/ec29da5c/7-cross_section_part_2.html*​ 
*الدرس الثامن : from_land_to_excel*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230062741/47f15149/8-from_land_to_excel.html*​ 
*رابط ملف البوربوينت*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/230161214/95ceef23/learn_land_2006.html*​ 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

اخي ايمن قنديل هذة بعض من الدروس الخاصة بك​ 
الدرس الاول : create_new_project​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ez9hg1k8vikx54​ 
الدرس الثاني : create_alignment​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?kn446e40feo8dp3​ 
الدرس الثالث : import_points_to_program​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qc812jjjhova5z4​ 
الدرس الرابع : create_terrain_surface​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?07e5rhzv6x9pv6f​ 
الدرس الخامس : create_cross_sections​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?44h691c499kjlb3​ 
الدرس السادس : cross_setion_part_1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?s7md87382cnudu0​ 
الدرس السابع : cross_section_part_2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hpgoaed2ofrsqii​ 
الدرس الثامن : from_land_to_excel​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?55de3al2uud3h6d​ 
رابط ملف البوربوينت​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hkekvzw431a7cfk​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> ((((((( ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا )))))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




حيدر سعد قال:


> *الدرس الاول : Create_new_project*​
> 
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html*​
> ...


 



الاخ الفاضل ايمن قنديل ....

صراحه وكما ترى ان الاخ حيدر هو الذي يقوم برفع 99 % من الطلبات على الميديا فاير ..... رغم اني انا الذي وعدتك برفعها لكن الاخ المهندس حيدر سعد العضاض هو الذي قام برفعها فأنا على اتصال مباشر معه ونحن نعمل كفريق واحد في هذا الموضوع الا انه هو صاحب المجهود ... لقد اخترت للاخ حيدر هذه الاسطوانه التعليمية الخاصه بك وان شاء الله الاسطوانه القادمه هي لتعليم برنامج الـــ prokon .... 
يرجى من الجميع تقييم جهود الاخ حيدر ...


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم اضافة الرابط للموضوع الاصلى مع الاحتفاظ بان حضرتك صاحب الروابط الجديدة
> حتى يتيسر الاستفادة لباقى الاعضاء ممن طلب الرفع على روابط اخرى
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


 

جزاكم الله كل خير اخت سنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> *الدرس الاول : Create_new_project*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html*​
> *الدرس الثاني : Create_alignment*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/230062833/ede2e19f/2-create_alignment.html*​
> ...



تمت اضافة الروابط الجديدة الى الموضوع الاصلى مع الاشارة الى ان صاحب الروابط الجديدة هو م حيدر سعد

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 أبريل 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت اضافة الروابط الجديدة الى الموضوع الاصلى مع الاشارة الى ان صاحب الروابط الجديدة هو م حيدر سعد
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





خلوف العراقي قال:


> الاخ الفاضل ايمن قنديل ....
> 
> صراحه وكما ترى ان الاخ حيدر هو الذي يقوم برفع 99 % من الطلبات على الميديا فاير ..... رغم اني انا الذي وعدتك برفعها لكن الاخ المهندس حيدر سعد العضاض هو الذي قام برفعها فأنا على اتصال مباشر معه ونحن نعمل كفريق واحد في هذا الموضوع الا انه هو صاحب المجهود ... لقد اخترت للاخ حيدر هذه الاسطوانه التعليمية الخاصه بك وان شاء الله الاسطوانه القادمه هي لتعليم برنامج الـــ prokon ....
> يرجى من الجميع تقييم جهود الاخ حيدر ...





حيدر سعد قال:


> *الدرس الاول : Create_new_project*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html*​
> *الدرس الثاني : Create_alignment*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/230062833/ede2e19f/2-create_alignment.html*​
> ...





اخواني الاعزاء بجد متشكر جدا


كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لاخواني الاعزاء المهندس حيدر والمهندس خلوف وطبعا مشرفتنا الغالية سنا الاسلام علي كل ما يقدمونه من جهد واضح ومبذول 


جزاكم الله خيرا واطال الله اعماركم بكل خير وتقوي

تقبلوا مني ومن كل مستفيد من تلك المجهودات كل الشكر والاحترام
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (8 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء بجد متشكر جدا​
> 
> كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لاخواني الاعزاء المهندس حيدر والمهندس خلوف وطبعا مشرفتنا الغالية سنا الاسلام علي كل ما يقدمونه من جهد واضح ومبذول ​
> 
> ...


 


انت تأمر امر يابش مهندس ايمن ...
غالي والطلب رخيص...


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 أبريل 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> انت تأمر امر يابش مهندس ايمن ...
> غالي والطلب رخيص...




جزاك الله خيرا اخي وحبيبي خلوف وانه لشرف لي بان اتعرف علي حضرتكم


----------



## حيدر سعد (8 أبريل 2011)

discovery قال:


> اسطوانة كاملة باللغة العربية للمهندس المدنى فى فيديوهات التنفيذ
> حجم الفيديوهات : 222mb
> الفيديوهات تصور الاعمال التالية :
> أعمال الحفر و الردم
> ...


 

للاسف اخي الروابط لاتعمل​


----------



## DISCOVERY (8 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> للاسف اخي الروابط لاتعمل​


شكرا على المحاولة


----------



## DISCOVERY (8 أبريل 2011)

ابورنيم قال:


> مخططات كاملة انشائي + معماري + صحي + كهرباء http://www.4shared.com/file/kotf6aqn/1412.html
> 
> لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء



مع الشكر


----------



## حيدر سعد (8 أبريل 2011)

discovery قال:


> من اقوي البرامج الهندسيه علي الاطلاق برنامج التصميم و المعمار برنامج ساب الذي يقدم العديد و العديد من الخصائص للعاملين بالمجال الهندسي و المعمار مثل برنامج الاوتو كاد الشهير
> برنامج sap 2000 لا غني عنه لطلبة الهندسه و العاملين بمجال الهندسه و خصوصا المدنيه
> 
> 
> ...


 


discovery قال:


> شكرا على المحاولة


 


للاسف هذه الروابط لاتعمل نهائيا 
تظهر العبارة التالية


ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. ​


----------



## حيدر سعد (8 أبريل 2011)

م أبو صلاح قال:


> *محاضرات المهندس ابراهيم فى دورة التصميم*
> 
> *المحاضرة الحادية والخمسون *
> 
> ...


 

تفضل​ 
*المحاضرة الحادية والخمسون *
http://www.mediafire.com/?8p1epsa6c9be7ih
*المحاضرة الثانية والخمسون *
http://www.mediafire.com/?cbnfuo86bw5v0bl
*رابط المحاضرة رقم 53 *
http://www.mediafire.com/?sx84mp3v7w2l7l6​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2011)

DISCOVERY قال:


> اسطوانة كاملة باللغة العربية للمهندس المدنى فى فيديوهات التنفيذ
> حجم الفيديوهات : 222MB
> الفيديوهات تصور الاعمال التالية :
> أعمال الحفر و الردم
> ...





حيدر سعد قال:


> للاسف اخي الروابط لاتعمل​





DISCOVERY قال:


> من اقوي البرامج الهندسيه علي الاطلاق برنامج التصميم و المعمار برنامج ساب الذي يقدم العديد و العديد من الخصائص للعاملين بالمجال الهندسي و المعمار مثل برنامج الاوتو كاد الشهير
> برنامج SAP 2000 لا غني عنه لطلبة الهندسه و العاملين بمجال الهندسه و خصوصا المدنيه
> 
> 
> ...





حيدر سعد قال:


> للاسف هذه الروابط لاتعمل نهائيا
> تظهر العبارة التالية
> 
> 
> ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. ​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تحديث جميع هذه الروابط على حساب جديد للفورشير من قبل صاحب الموضوع م هانى عصمت لذا فان الروابط السابقة لم تعد تعمل

وجميع الروابط المطلوب رفعها موجودة فى هذا الموضوع داخل مكتبة الفورشير الخاصة باعمال التنفيذ







 تم تحديث روابط مكتبة أعمال التنفيذ بتاريخ 8/4/2011 


يمكن الاستعانة بها فى اعادة الرفع ان شاء الله
كما يرجى من صاحب الطلب ان يحدد الملفات المطلوب اعادة رفعها نظرا لان المكتبة حجمها كبير وتحتوى على مجموعة كبيرة لكل ما يخص التنفيذ

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> تفضل​
> *المحاضرة الحادية والخمسون *
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8p1epsa6c9be7ih
> *المحاضرة الثانية والخمسون *
> ...



تم اضافة الروابط الجديدة الى الروابط الموجودة بالموضوع الاصلى 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على المجهود المبذول لمساعدة الزملاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م أبو صلاح (8 أبريل 2011)

حيدر سعد قال:


> تفضل​
> *المحاضرة الحادية والخمسون *
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8p1epsa6c9be7ih
> *المحاضرة الثانية والخمسون *
> ...




شكرا جزيلا أخى الحبيب


----------



## حيدر سعد (8 أبريل 2011)

م أبو صلاح قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخى الحبيب


 

عفوا​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (9 أبريل 2011)

اقدم لكم اسطوانه لتعليم اداره المشروعات Project Management Professional


خاصه لشهاده PMP و هي تعد من أكبر الشهادات العالمية المتخصصة في مجال إدارة المشاريع 



بعض الدروس من داخل الاسطوانه



- What is Project Management
- The PMP and how to prepare for the Exam
- Project Life Cycle
- Project Organizational Structures
- Project Scope Definition
- Project Scope Management
- Project Schedule Definition
- Project Schedule Management
- Project Budget Definition
- Project Budget Management
- Using Microsoft Project to create a Project Schedule
- Project Quality Management
- Project Human Resource Management
- Project Communications Management
- Project Communications in Action
- Project Risk Identification
- Project Risk Analysis
- Project Risk Management
- Project Procurement Management
- Using Microsoft Project to manage a Project Schedule
- Earned Value Analysis
- Creating Network Diagrams
- How to implement a PMO
- Project Initiation
- Project Planning
- Project Executing
- Project Monitoring and Control
- Project Closing
- Project Management Professionalism
- Project Integration Management



حمل الاسطوانه الان من الروابط التاليه



http://rapidshare.com/files/156505451/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part01.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156507942/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part02.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156510475/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part03.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156512987/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part04.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156515830/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part05.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156518750/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part06.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156521287/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part07.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156523853/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part08.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156526915/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part09.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156529780/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part10.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/156532056/project_management_professional_exam-pack_for_pmp_certification.part11.rar


باسورد فك الضغط


Pass : sad_gull​


----------



## salum1922 (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع

ارجو منك اعادة رفع هده الروابط على اي موقع اخر محبوب

للاشارة هده الروابط شغالة لكن هناك مشاكل للبعض يطلب منهم الموقع الكود للتحميل


*

*



* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/VXXQ5AU*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/5NfY9BE*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/2QKovB8*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/NgPlBC9*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/8StZKBt*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/R987fBn*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/PeA3tAl*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/O0755Ak*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/2cSn7BW*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/gIAVCCU*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/BPG9QBq*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JSI9HAt*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/UKNR2B5*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/GeTp8Bx*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/XvSS5Ax*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JsFjYAJ*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/HeYNbBB*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/Xtd9PBE*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/sXSK4Al*
* http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JKVSMCV*​


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (9 أبريل 2011)

اين موضوعي وضعته من زمان ولم اجد رد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2011)

تم غلق الموضوع ورفع التثبيت عنه بناءا على طلب أصحاب الموضوع نظرا لبعض الظروف والموضحة بالاقتباس اسفل ردى



خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخت الفاضله سنا الاسلام ....
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتموه من مساعدة للاخوة الاعضاء
وبالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله لكم ولجميع الاعضاء الطلاب بالملتقى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

